# Spreader



## Brian Masterson (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently purchased an X304 tractor and the 125lb. pull-behind spreader. I was surprised to see that the spreader required me to operate a manual lever far behind me and I also thought that there was some type of auto shut-off.

Does anyone have experience or knowledge of these spreaders and what my best option could be?

Thanks.


----------



## grassdigger104 (Mar 18, 2009)

Seems a standard operating factor of all the tow behind broadcast spreaders that I have used, practice makes the operatoning process smoother,.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Brian

First of all Welcome to the Tractor Forum!

Second Congratulations on the new tractor and spreader. 

As far as the manual shutoff I ran into this same problem (but even more) when I tried to use my spreader behind my 4 wheel gravely rider. It has the engine on the rear of the tractor which is great for traction but puts any pull behind attachment too far back to reach from the seat. 

If you come up with any idea how to add a "remote shutoff" or something to your spreader please share it. 

Andy


----------

